# Widescreen vs. Square LCD Monitors



## depolo08 (May 7, 2008)

Which is better and why?


----------



## gopz (May 7, 2008)

Widescreen..higher resolution, more viewable area...I cant see any advantages of square monitors!


----------



## ring_wraith (May 7, 2008)

Compatibility with some old games....


----------



## winzip (May 7, 2008)

Square monitors are only for office use...


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 7, 2008)

Widescreens, if you have a new PC (old PCs wont support the resolution).
advantages: cheaper, easily available, better for movies & surfing the net and positioning is more comfortable (that is why movies are widescreen, you don't want to look up)


----------



## hellgate (May 7, 2008)

get a widescreen monitor.they r better for movies and gaming (most new games support widescreen monitor).
workspace is more.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 7, 2008)

Widescreen is prefered, u get so much work space


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2008)

I'll vote for widescreen now even if a year ago I've bought sqare LCD as I've loads of old games 
widescreen should be perfect for movies, new games, even office works like spreadsheet apps & photoshop.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 9, 2008)

+1 for widescreen. Using 19" samsung widescreen myself. Try to get a 30" monitor. 2560x1600 FTW!!!!


----------



## moshel (May 9, 2008)

+1 to widescreen...lots of place to move around.


----------



## hellgate (May 9, 2008)

once u get the xperience of using a wide monitor u wont wanna use a square one.


----------



## acewin (May 12, 2008)

winzip said:


> Square monitors are only for office use...



heehe alot much correct, you would wanna go for square monitor upto 17 inches only because with above 19 inches the view area increases so better go for proper monitors which are according to movies or games.

The res of HD movies is 16:9(thats what widescreen are mostly) and not 4:3( square monitors have this dimension ratios )
so
so +1 for 19+ inch widescreen
and +1 for 17 inch square (which I dont think people will go now with such good pricing available for better monitors)


----------



## depolo08 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Wides*reen vs. Sq*are L*D Monitors*

Isn't it possible to r*n the relatively older games in wides*reen monitors at all?


----------



## kalpik (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Wides*reen vs. Sq*are L*D Monitors*

I prefer sq*are.. Most pages have verti*al s*rollbars.. Not horizontal s*rollbars.. Verti*al spa*e is more important to me


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Wides*reen vs. Sq*are L*D Monitors*



depolo08 said:


> Isn't it possible to r*n the relatively older games in wides*reen monitors at all?


Yes, it is possible with this software, called Universal Widescreen Patcher: *www.widescreengamingforum.com/wiki...oads#Universal_Widescreen_.28UniWS.29_Patcher


----------



## casanova (May 14, 2008)

Widescreen for me. My only glitch is most of my wallpapers are not in the widescreen format.


----------



## hellgate (May 14, 2008)

then either d/l widescreen wallpapers or stretch the normal wallapers to fill the screen.


----------



## acewin (May 17, 2008)

ax3 said:


> bt stretch wallpapers look BEKAAR ..... & everything looks STRETCHED ..... that y i support square lcd`s ......



what do you want us to tell sites where you can dload nice widescreen wallpapers.


----------



## casanova (May 17, 2008)

Yeh, hellgate, like axx0 said stretched wallpapers look bad as the aspect ratio changes. But, with the vista sidebar on one end, now all I have to deal is with the empty space on the left side.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 17, 2008)

all u guys having trouble with streched wallpapers, do one thing. just go to any torrent site, search for a widescreen wallpaper pack and download it. of course there are other ways too, but this one's quite fast. and in case you r on a limited connexion, get hold of Jun '07 digit dvd, loads of wallpapers over there.


----------



## hellgate (May 17, 2008)

casanova said:


> Yeh, hellgate, like axx0 said stretched wallpapers look bad as the aspect ratio changes. But, with the vista sidebar on one end, now all I have to deal is with the empty space on the left side.


 
if u stretch a 1024x768 wallpaper to 1440x900 res it looks bad but if u stretch a 1280x1024 or 1280x960 wallpaper it doesnt look that bad.


----------



## baccilus (May 18, 2008)

How can wall papers be a criteria for choosing between a wide screen and square display??
I think games, movies, etc should be a bigger concern. And don't forget, CRT monitors consume loads of power.


----------



## mayanksharma (May 18, 2008)

*Re: Wides*reen vs. Sq*are L*D Monitors*



kalpik said:


> I prefer sq*are.. Most pages have verti*al s*rollbars.. Not horizontal s*rollbars.. Verti*al spa*e is more important to me


lol... 
+1 for Sq*are Ones!! 
See, the opinions may vary in accordance to preferences!


----------



## dhanusaud (May 18, 2008)

My vote goes to widescreen even i hv smsng 17'' tft . . . . . bcz i require lot space for vs 08 as well as photoshop.

Wallpaper isn't serious matter. . .we can every where in net or we can create digital art.


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2008)

widescreen. Moved from 15" 4:3 display to 19" 16:10 display. Superb for reading ebooks, playing games and watching movies.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 5, 2008)

Does Intels DG33 motherboard supports widescreen resolutions?


----------



## hellgate (Jun 5, 2008)

^^^ yes it does.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 5, 2008)

thanks hellgate.


----------

